# Mitsubishi Canter Truck



## gpariva (Mar 31, 2011)

I just overhauled my Mitsubishi Canter Truck 4D33 engine and want to set valve clearance. What's the tappet/valve clearance?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Let me check around, what year is it?


----------



## gpariva (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a Mit Canter, 4d33 eng, 1998 model.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I'll do some checking on line and see what I can come up with, might be a few days though so far I get 50 pages on how to change the oil and build the truck, but nothing on service yet.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

gpariva, please do not make multiple posts across forums - folks are trying to find the information you need.


----------



## adem (May 28, 2011)

hi Guys,

i was wondering if anyone could help me,

i have a mitsubishi canter fuso 2008 2.0t and was wondering what the valve adjustment specifications are as they are a little noisy.

thanks in advance.

adem


----------

